# Prescription Drug Discount Program For The Uninsured



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to the Co-Cure mailing list, and may be really important news for some of us!!


> quotefizer Begins Enrollment in Prescription Drug DiscountProgram for the UninsuredAccess this story and related links online: http://www.kaisernetwork.org/daily_reports...cfm?DR_ID=25341 Pfizer has begun enrollment in a program that allows uninsuredU.S. residents to purchase prescription drugs manufactured bythe company at a 15% to 37% discount, Bloomberg/Detroit Newsreports. Pfizer in a statement said that individuals can enrollin the program by phone or online (Ostrow, Bloomberg/DetroitNews, 8/19). Under the program, individuals without prescriptiondrug coverage who have annual incomes less than $31,000 andfamilies that have annual incomes less than $45,000 qualify foraverage discounts of 37%. Individuals without prescription drugcoverage who have annual incomes higher than $31,000 andfamilies that have annual incomes higher than $45,000 qualifyfor average discounts of 15%. Medicare beneficiaries who haveexhausted a $600 subsidy available under the new prescriptiondrug discount card program quality to pay a flat fee of $15 perprescription. Pfizer officials have not released specific costestimates for the program (Kaiser Daily Health Policy Report,7/8).ReactionMichigan Gov. Jennifer Granholm (D) said, "This program bringsus one step closer to ensuring that all of our citizens haveaccess to affordable prescription drugs." National MedicalAssociation President Winston Price said, "Through our 30,000African-American physicians, the NMA has been educating patientsabout Pfizer Helpful Answers" (Bloomberg/Detroit News, 8/19).


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

i'm usually on the ibs- board, but seeing this post - i had to addhere's another great site!www.needymeds.comgoodluck!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

How thoughtful of you to post that! I bet that will help a lot of us!


----------

